# Need Advice: How to Restle Coat Decoys



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I was hoping I could get some advice on restle coating foam herter decoys. I was thinking of either burlapping or restle coating my herters. I like the look of the restle coat and I can get my hands on lots of sawdust. Is restle coating as durable as burlapping? Would sawdust or fiberglass be recommended? What material do you use for restle coating? And how many coats are recommended? Once again I know the duck hunters in here will be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## xcallmaker (Aug 23, 2007)

get on www.ohiowaterfowler.com and ask your question. Restle decoys were made in maumee ohio and Chuck Hoershel lerks that sight often. Chucks family owned Restle decoy for a fair ammount of years and he is a nice guy and will give you some nice tips on the subject. If chuck doesn't see your post, there are plenty of ohio guys that will know how. I would rather go with the burlap as trestle coat tends to catch the decoy line as you throw your anchors out. This only matters if your hunting out of a boat and setting decoys out while on the drift. I've owned both and hunted with both for 25 years.


----------

